
Great series on the 3 ways Russia crafts fake news into real real - sshadmand
https://www.nytimes.com/video/opinion/100000006188105/countering-disinformation-active-measures.html
======
sshadmand
We got into a discussion at work on this. How do you battle a strategy that
injects fake news stories into publishers hands, and does it over the course
of 3-10 years or more, internationally. Basically sabotaging any chance for
valid researcher by those trying to seek the truth on a given (potentially
planted) subject. It is a brilliant tactic, if not so insanely nefarious. Has
anyone figured out a counter measure that comes close to helpful?

